# Lighting Console for Mac?



## Thomas (Jan 26, 2007)

Everyone knows about HogPC and Maxxyz PC etc, but is there an Apple alternative? I'm sick of windows, as we all are, and I'm earnestly considering getting a mac- especially when you consider the ridiculously low prices at http://www.macmall.com

After reading the post on QLab, I think I'm convinced- but I'd like the ability to control LX as well- not neccessarily simultaneously.

Any suggestions?


----------



## avkid (Jan 26, 2007)

There are a few(stress that)options:
LanBox
http://www.lanbox.com
Enttec has some open DMX products
http://www.enttec.com/index.php 
Sunlite by Nichol Audie
http://www.nicolaudie.com/main.php?id_page=8


----------



## icewolf08 (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, if you have Virtual PC on your Mac and you manage to acquire the Strand Networker Software Password you can turn a VPC machine into a strand console, then all you would need is say an SN103 Node to output your DMX from. Actually if anyone has a Networker password they are willing to share one of my 500 series consoles died and I would love to be able to turn my computer into a backup.

I have also stumbled across across a piece of software called "Q Light Controller" found here: http://sourceforge.net/projects/qlc/. They say it runs in X11/LINUX, and Mac OS X Ships with X11, if not pre-installed than it should be on the OS X install DVD.

There is one other piece of lighting software for mac on SourceForge which doesn't appear to be quite that usefull yet which may be worth looking at though called "MacLightPOC" http://sourceforge.net/projects/maclightpoc/.

Hope that helps a little. I am a Mac User, so I try to keep on top of lighting software for macs, but yeah, it is not easy to come by.


----------



## ziggy (Jan 27, 2007)

You would do well to check out Chamsys MagicQ the software is available for PC, Mac and Linux. It is supposed to be close to Hog2 like, coming from Strand it was very easy to learn. The software is a free and functioning download. By that I mean it outputs DMX without having to pay anything. Most free downloads give you a program you can use on screen (as an off line editor for console) but as soon as you want to control something you need to buy a dongle or DMX output box. Their product outputs Artnet, Pathport and interfaces with a number of DMX interfaces from quite a few manufactures. The free version supports maximum of 6 universes.

I came across the software when looking to control two media severs on a Strand 520 and found it very difficult to keep track of the 200 plus channels. The Chamsys software allows thumbnails to be retrieved from the media boxes and presented on screen. The show I am using it on has content changed daily in response to news items (actors interact with video), without this I could not do programming changes in the time available.
Been very impressed by it that we ordered a USB wing to go with it that has 4 universe DMX output built in. Giving the software away to get a hardware sale worked in our case.

See thread “Media Software: EG, affordable MBox, Catalyst, etc.?” 
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4234
for more details on how we use the media servers.

Ziggy


----------



## wakkoroti (Feb 9, 2007)

You don't have to give up Hog2PC. Some guys got the USB widgets to work in Hog2PC on a mac in Parallels running on a Boot Camp partition.

http://forums.highend.com/showthread.php?t=3092


----------



## maartenengels (Mar 24, 2009)

hi guys,

we are releasing a new dmx software controller for Mac OS X (and windows). If you're interested then please have a read at Cuelux: Next generation lighting control -Home.

good luck,
Maarten


----------



## jmac (Mar 27, 2009)

In reading the title of this thread, I thought maybe CB was going to take up a collection for my new console.....


----------



## BenTev28 (Mar 27, 2009)

maartenengels said:


> hi guys,
> 
> we are releasing a new dmx software controller for Mac OS X (and windows). If you're interested then please have a read at Cuelux: Next generation lighting control -Home.
> 
> ...



Maarten - 

Very excited to see a mac compatible DMX outputter! I'll be downloading it on the 4th to give it a try. 

Dank je wel!

Ben


----------

